# EOI 189 Visa - Skillselect



## ganeshn83

Hi

I have a query regarding the EOI Visa Invite. I had received my first Invite on October 2012 for 189 and I applied for the Visa on 04-Dec-2012. Having applied, I have the valid TRN credentials and I am also able to see the application receipt/fee info etc. However I was shocked when I received an email on Skillselect that my Invite has expired on 14 December 2012, following that I received one more invite to apply for 189 visa on 15th December 2012. What I fail to understand is why does Skillselect think I haven't applied for the Visa while I have a valid TRN which does show the application status as - in progress.

If any of the forum members have faced any similar issue, please could you offer some advice.

Thanks
Ganesh


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Ganesh -

I suggest you contact DIAC immediately and clarify the status of your application, using your TRN. 

DIAC's online lodgement systems have been notoriously problematic over the last 3 months, and the peak of the problems appears to have been during late November/early December. I'd suggest contacting the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre at 1300 364 613 - 189 applications are processed either there or at Brisbane. Ask (politely) for a response via email to confirm that your application was lodged after explaining the circumstances to them. You may also wish to confirm that all of the attachments you thought you attached and lodged made it to DIAC - some of the biggest problems with DIAC's systems have been in the area of documents attached to online applications.

The good news is that many 189 applications are getting approved in a matter of a few weeks - we had one client whose application was approved in 3 weeks, and a colleague of mine had a client whose application was approved in 9 days. 

Good luck with your case!

Best,

Mark Northam
Registered Migration Agent MARN 1175508
Northam & Associates
Sydney, Australia


----------



## ganeshn83

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ganesh -
> 
> I suggest you contact DIAC immediately and clarify the status of your application, using your TRN.
> 
> DIAC's online lodgement systems have been notoriously problematic over the last 3 months, and the peak of the problems appears to have been during late November/early December. I'd suggest contacting the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre at 1300 364 613 - 189 applications are processed either there or at Brisbane. Ask (politely) for a response via email to confirm that your application was lodged after explaining the circumstances to them. You may also wish to confirm that all of the attachments you thought you attached and lodged made it to DIAC - some of the biggest problems with DIAC's systems have been in the area of documents attached to online applications.
> 
> The good news is that many 189 applications are getting approved in a matter of a few weeks - we had one client whose application was approved in 3 weeks, and a colleague of mine had a client whose application was approved in 9 days.
> 
> Good luck with your case!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam
> Registered Migration Agent MARN 1175508
> Northam & Associates
> Sydney, Australia


Thank you very much for your response Mark. I will check with DIAC on that. When you meant the application being approved in a matter of weeks, do you mean that the Visa as such was approved so fast?

Thanks
Ganesh


----------



## MarkNortham

Yes - I'm referring to the time between the actual visa application was lodged (you make that after you receive your Invitation to apply from DIAC) and the visa grant date.


----------



## ganeshn83

Thanks Mark for the prompt response, much appreciated. 

Thanks
Ganesh


----------



## ganeshn83

Finally my EOI status has been changed to applied. DIAC confirmed that they had some technical issue. Thanks for the guidance Mark. I do have another query, I haven't taken up the Medicals yet, is it okay if I can take it up now or do I have to wait until prompted by the CO?


----------



## MarkNortham

Given that 189s are being processed fairly quickly now, I would think there is no problem with going ahead with the medical exam - you could certainly contact the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre to ask them if that's OK, but we've had clients regularly doing this without an issue. What country are you in?


----------



## ganeshn83

I am residing in India at present. Actually I have 2 visas getting processed simultaneously. I am taking Medicals for 457 work visa on 25th, I thought perhaps I could take the Medicals for 189 on the same day as well.


----------



## MarkNortham

The 189 will require a full medical exam + HIV test + chest x-ray, whereas the 457 does not require all of that. If you take the entire exam for the 189, that will cover you for both visas.


----------



## najam

i am also experiencing the same issue that EOI on SkillSelect is not getting updated , Although i have submitted application online with a valid TRN and its status is "In Progress" ... I shall now contact the DIAC to make the correction.

Thanks


----------



## mahesh_kumarg

najam said:


> i am also experiencing the same issue that EOI on SkillSelect is not getting updated , Although i have submitted application online with a valid TRN and its status is "In Progress" ... I shall now contact the DIAC to make the correction.
> 
> Thanks


Same issue...

App submitted on 29th Dec. No acknowledgement. "View receipt" gives system error and now Skillselect sent me a message saying "EOI expired" as it's already 1st Jan 2013 there.
Does anyone know the emails ids of DIAC for reaching out on these?
Thanks.


----------



## najam

You better go to SkillSelect Support page and and submit an online query. I did the same and they replied me that we shall update the status in "due course of time" .


----------



## engruhasan

I have some questions:
1. What is the ususal processing time?
2. Do I have to provide my travel history? Even the countries I recently visited for a short duration of 2-3 months.
3. If so, do they need information about the date of arrival and departure?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

Responses to your questions below (all assume 189 visa application)

1. Hard to determine. Can be a few weeks to a couple of months. 
2. Yes. And regarding travel to/from Australia, they can compare this to their own internal movement records.
3. Yes

Hope this helps - good luck with your case!


----------



## aussie123

*Travelling History*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> Responses to your questions below (all assume 189 visa application)
> 
> 1. Hard to determine. Can be a few weeks to a couple of months.
> 2. Yes. And regarding travel to/from Australia, they can compare this to their own internal movement records.
> 3. Yes
> 
> Hope this helps - good luck with your case!


Hello,

I didn't find any online form which requires travel history. Where do we need to provide our travel history. I already got the invitation and applied for the visa but didn't see any such requirement. Kindly help me in this regard.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Aussie123 -

It's on Form 80, the "Personal Particulars" form. For the subclass 189 visa, the case officer will generally request that you complete Form 80 and attach to your application (or email to the CO) at the same time they request health checks. Generally if they don't instruct you to complete Form 80, you don't have to provide it for this visa type.

Best,

Mark Northam



aussie123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I didn't find any online form which requires travel history. Where do we need to provide our travel history. I already got the invitation and applied for the visa but didn't see any such requirement. Kindly help me in this regard.


----------



## mathew

Dear Mark I had received visa invitation for 189 Visa how ever as i had done few mistakes in my EOI , i could not apply for visa and has been waiting to expire same which expired on th 15th jan 2013. And I got the invitation for visa for the second time just today before even i corrected my EOI. Could you please advise me whant shoud I do? If i contact DIC will they extent my visa appication period even just for few hours so that i could update my EOI? If yes culd you please provide me their contact number?

Also I heard if i did not apply for visa after second invitation my EOI will be removed. So is that means I am not eligible at all for apply for EOI in future? Your advise will be much appreciated Mark.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Mathew -

It depends on what the EOI mistakes were and, most importantly, whether they affected your points test score that qualified you for the invitation(s).

Generally, if you determine you have a significant mistake on your EOI after you receive an invitation, you should decline the invitation and immediately correct your EOI. This is because when an invitation is issued, the important info in your EOI Is locked and cannot be updated until the invitation or declined. This is true for any invitation issued to you based on your EOI.

At this point if your 2nd invitation has been issued and your EOI contains significant mistakes, you may want to consider declining the invitation and attempting to update the EOI. If this is the 2nd invitation and you decline it, you will not receive another invitation on this EOI, so probably best to withdraw it and lodge a new one. There is nothing to prevent you from doing this, and you're not "banned" from doing so if you do not accept earlier invitations. You can find complete contact info for DIAC on Department of Immigration & Citizenship or check on the correspondence you've been sent if they are giving you specific contact information to manage your invitations/EOI/etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## mathew

Dear Mark
Many thanks for your reply. I did mistake on point system, but the points remains same,its just misplaced.The actual point is same. So what you recon mark?

Yes this is my second invitation. I don't see any option to decline in the invitation? Do i have to wait until the invitation to expire if i wish to decline same?
Thank you for your advise mark


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Mathew -

Hard to say given lack of details I have on your situation. Best to contact DIAC directly and just explain what happened - depending on exactly what the mistake(s) were, they may be flexible.

Good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ganeshn83

Hi Mark,

My visa agent has uploaded the required documents in Skillselect-DIAC for the 189 visa on 04-Dec. when I logged into the DIAC website using my TRN credentials today, I saw that almost the same set of documents that were uploaded have been requested again with the date stamp of 17th Jan. It seems confusing since I can't understand if I have been assigned a CO who is requesting for the documents or would this be some sort of a system error as the same set of documents have been requested again? Also is it okay for me to complete the Medicals prior to the CO asking for it?

Thanks in anticipation
Ganesh


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Ganesh -

I would highly suggest you confirm with your "visa agent" that he/she actually uploaded the documents requested and when. They should take a screenshot after upload as evidence. Your agent would have access, I assume, to communications from DIAC indicating the status, CO, etc for your case. I cannot advise you about your specific case (that's the job of the visa agent you're paying for, yes?) however we always advise our clients to front-load medicals (complete up front) for 189/190 visas.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## najam

Hi Ganesh ,

Same issue is with me .. I think it is more of a system error. I can see my all documents under " Attachments Provided " withe the date stamp when they were provided. But still this documents required thing is appearing.. I think when CO will be assigned he can figure this out .

Thanks


----------



## najam

Hi Ganesh ,

Same issue is with me .. I think it is more of a system error. I can see my all documents under " Attachments Provided " withe the date stamp when they were provided. But still this documents required thing is appearing.. I think when CO will be assigned he can figure this out .

Thanks


----------



## ganeshn83

Thank you Mark and Nijam. I had previously applied for 175 GSM in Dec 2011 and it got denied in Sep 2012, so this one is just making me a little nervous. I had already taken the Medicals as a part of the 175 GSM visa in May 2012. Could you pls advice if the CO would consider the Medicals taken for the 175 GSM visa (I agree the TRN would be different) or is it generally mandated to take a new Medical test.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Ganesh -

Medicals are good for 1 year generally, however given you've had a refusal that may affect things - the safe bet is to take the medicals again, however if you can reach your CO to ask/confirm, that would be best. The key issue is whether or not the medicals were evaluated before on your previous visa application. Here's a helpful link about this very topic:

Assessment of Health Examination Results

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## RamNaidu

*EOI - Invitation query*

Hello Mark,

I submitted an EOI for Skilled Independent Visa(189) and also received an invitation a couple of weeks ago with 60 days validity.

At the time of EOI submission, I mentioned that my wife would be a part of the application, but as she is pregnant now and also because her passport is not ready, I would like to apply only for me now and add my wife and child later.

Is that considered as a non-conformance, since it is different from what I mentioned in EOI?
Should I apply for Health check up and Character check before even submitting the application?

Please help me with your inputs.

Thanks in advance.

Ram


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Ram

Should generally not be an issue - what does your agent think?

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## RamNaidu

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ram
> 
> Should generally not be an issue - what does your agent think?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hello Mark,

Thank you for your quick response.

I have been trying on my own, with the help of DIAC Website and forums like this.

I read somewhere that, a pregnant women cannot give medical tests, hence the visa will be on hold until she delivers. Also, my wife is not having a passport yet.

As we have limited validity for Invitation, I think it is wise to apply for me now and add my child and wife later.

- Should I submit any proof in my visa application, to explain the situation?

- Should the medical and Character checks be done before applying for 
visa Or should I wait for CO to request them?

- Should I go for Partner Migration Visa to add my wife and child later?

Appreciate your inputs.

Ram.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Ram -

I would include a cover letter with the situation describing the medical situation and your intention to add her later. For a PR visa, she must have medical tests too even if she is not accompanying you, so my guess is that even if you lodge within the 60 day period (required or your invitation expires), the application may be put on hold until your wife gives birth and can complete the medical tests. Best to lodge your visa application on time and explain the circumstances, then take advice from your Case Officer as to how to handle things. Partner visa vs 189 would probably not make a difference - your wife would need to complete her medicals for either visa as they're both PR.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## RamNaidu

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ram -
> 
> I would include a cover letter with the situation describing the medical situation and your intention to add her later. For a PR visa, she must have medical tests too even if she is not accompanying you, so my guess is that even if you lodge within the 60 day period (required or your invitation expires), the application may be put on hold until your wife gives birth and can complete the medical tests. Best to lodge your visa application on time and explain the circumstances, then take advice from your Case Officer as to how to handle things. Partner visa vs 189 would probably not make a difference - your wife would need to complete her medicals for either visa as they're both PR.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hello Mark,

Thank you so much for your response.

I am only concerned about the chances of getting rejected due to the delay, as it takes at least 6 to 8 months after submitting visa application.

Do they normally wait that long? I don't want be surprised after making the visa payment.

Please give your thoughts.

Regards,
Naidu


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Ram -

The 60 day time limit starts when an invitation is issued, and ends when you lodge the visa application online. If, after applying for the visa (60 day limit ends when you do), you are unable to provide all medical tests required due to pregnancy, DIAC should not count any delay against you in terms of processing your application, and usually puts the application on hold in circumstances like this. Best to communicate directly with DIAC and your case officer to let them know the circumstances. But best to do this after you lodge your application, unless you do not want to accept the current invitation.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## RamNaidu

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ram -
> 
> The 60 day time limit starts when an invitation is issued, and ends when you lodge the visa application online. If, after applying for the visa (60 day limit ends when you do), you are unable to provide all medical tests required due to pregnancy, DIAC should not count any delay against you in terms of processing your application, and usually puts the application on hold in circumstances like this. Best to communicate directly with DIAC and your case officer to let them know the circumstances. But best to do this after you lodge your application, unless you do not want to accept the current invitation.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thank you Mark. You have been really helpful.

I will go ahead and lodge the application with a covering letter explaining my circumstances.

Once again... Thank you Mark!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Ram -

You're welcome - thanks for the kind words!

I really wish the SkillSelect website would offer more information about unusual or extraordinary circumstances. Not everyone lodges a "typical" visa application, in fact it's fair to say that for most applications, there is always a twist or some sort of unusual factor that, unless addressed by the agent or DIAC, can leave an applicant wondering what to do.

Good luck with your application!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Suzie

MarkNortham said:


> Given that 189s are being processed fairly quickly now, I would think there is no problem with going ahead with the medical exam - you could certainly contact the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre to ask them if that's OK, but we've had clients regularly doing this without an issue. What country are you in?


Dear Mark,

I am Petroleum Engineer and going to apply for Skill Assessment/Independent 189 before lodging in the EOI. It is on the website that i need to contact Engineer Australia to be assessed. Is it right? What do you mean by mention above about the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre? Could you please help to advice for a successful assessment?
Thank you
Suzie


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Suzie -

Yes, you're correct - prior to lodging an EOI you must get a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia. Depending on where you received your degree (what country, etc), you'll have to do one of 2 different types of skills assessments. See the Engineers Australia site for complete details here:

Home | Engineers Australia

The Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre is one of the DIAC (Australian immigration dept) processing centres and handles most skilled visa applications - once you lodge your EOI and if you receive an invitation, your case will probably be processed by this centre.

Also, FYI there is a maximum of 600 places for "Mining and Petroleum Engineers" occupations for 189 visas for the program year July 2012 - June 2013. As of 18 Feb 2013, only 83 places had been offered an invitation, so there's definitely room for more invitations to be issued for this occupation.

Good luck with your application!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Suzie

Dear Mark,

Thank you for your information! Really appreciated.

I'm now taking action 

Suzie


----------



## Anushe

Under claiming work experience

Hi Mark

Filling out EOI , I am confused about providing employment history for the last 10 years. In employment section it asks to provide employment history for the last 10 years.

I have more than 3years experience assessed by ACS but I don't want to claim work experience 5 points in the EOI because I am told that DIAC is not bond to accept work experience assessed by ACS . I also have Vic sponsorship for 190 visa which also requires 3 + years experience, my points are 60 (excluding work experience 5points in the EOI) 
The Victorian State is fine with my not claiming 5 points in the EOI.
My question is if I include 3 years experience, Skillselect automatically calculates its points and gives me 5 points for work experience and I read on DIAC website that you will be assessed against the points score in the EOI . So I don't want to claim work experience points just to be on the safe side and just put in little less than 3 years work experience. My worry is that "ACS requires a degree comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with major in computing" with 2 years work experience.
My total work experience assessed by ACS is 3 years 2 months. I am not sure if DIAC will consider me qualified after the first two years(2 years work experience + my degree), if they do then I will be left with only 14 months relevant work experience but in the EOI 5 points for work experience would have been added. 
Secondly there is a difference in the way DIAC,ACS and VIC assess work experience, DIAC being the most strict.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Anushe -

Thanks for the note - I would like to help, but am unable to provide advice specific to your case, docs, education, etc via the forum. There are just too many pieces of information that could affect how you can/should do things to work out in this way. In order to properly assess your case and answer your questions, I would need to see your resume and be able to ask you a number of questions to better understand your situation.

We offer a consultation that would offer a good environment for this - please see Northam & Associates - Professional Migration Consulting Session to learn more and book if you're interested.

Best,

Mark Northam



Anushe said:


> Under claiming work experience
> 
> Hi Mark
> 
> Filling out EOI , I am confused about providing employment history for the last 10 years. In employment section it asks to provide employment history for the last 10 years.
> 
> I have more than 3years experience assessed by ACS but I don't want to claim work experience 5 points in the EOI because I am told that DIAC is not bond to accept work experience assessed by ACS . I also have Vic sponsorship for 190 visa which also requires 3 + years experience, my points are 60 (excluding work experience 5points in the EOI)
> The Victorian State is fine with my not claiming 5 points in the EOI.
> My question is if I include 3 years experience, Skillselect automatically calculates its points and gives me 5 points for work experience and I read on DIAC website that you will be assessed against the points score in the EOI . So I don't want to claim work experience points just to be on the safe side and just put in little less than 3 years work experience. My worry is that "ACS requires a degree comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with major in computing" with 2 years work experience.
> My total work experience assessed by ACS is 3 years 2 months. I am not sure if DIAC will consider me qualified after the first two years(2 years work experience + my degree), if they do then I will be left with only 14 months relevant work experience but in the EOI 5 points for work experience would have been added.
> Secondly there is a difference in the way DIAC,ACS and VIC assess work experience, DIAC being the most strict.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## killerjoe

*187 Visa*

Hi

My wife has recieved an invitation to apply for visa, She got this based on her points that was accessed by ANMAC. I put on the application that she is a Registered Nurse (emergency) however anmac have downgraded that to registered nurse due to the references not being 100%. Its still says we allegible to work in australia. We still have time to send through the correct references and the new Letter Of Determination will be issued. The points given for being accessed by an Authority in a specific field is based upon whether it was succesful for the occupation specified? or is this a problem for when the visa is being processed?

Regards 
Killerjoe


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Joe -

Sorry, not sure I understand - what ANZSCO occupation code did you put in your EOI? That would only have been done after the skills assessment was completed, so I'm not sure how you would end up with a skills assessment with a different occupation code than the EOI and invitation...?

There are no points given for passing a skills assessment - it's a pass/fail option, and you must pass the skills assessment for a particular occupation code in order to receive an invitation to apply for a visa. If the skills assessment occupation code does not match the occupation code you entered in your EOI, that could be a problem. For the visa application, you need a skills assessment in your nominated occupation code plus work references that are closely related to your occupation code plus the other usual requirements.

Please clarify - thanks.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## dbs

This is an request to provide to a an e-mail ID or any other contact destination, so that I can know the status of my Application logged.


----------



## mahi419

HI All,
Just wondering that you could help me in regards to my problem. I have launched my 189 application yesterday by myself and I found that I did a mistake in choosing my usual country of residence as "Australia" in application where as I have choosen usual country of residence as 'India" in my EOI hoping that they are asking my original place. Will that be a problem in future when I get a case officer. One more thing Peng, I have selected option 'No' for the question 'Are there any non migrating dependent family members who are not Australian citizens or Australian Residents?', but on the documents attachment page, I could see all of my family members names along with status 'Processing' next to their names. I was wondering will that be same for everyone or just for me because I might have choosen wrong option somewhere?
Your responses would be much appreciated.

Thanks Mahi.


----------



## Maria_Sal

*EOI Doubt*

Hi. Please help me in a doubt.

I am submitting EOI for visa 189. I want to include my husband and my daughter in my current application and also claim 5 spouse points.

Hence, What should i select in 'client will be submitting a future application for dependents'.....Yes? or No?

i am confused. 'Future' application means currently my application will be without them??? i want to submit a joint application including my hubby n kid


----------



## dbs

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi. Please help me in a doubt.
> 
> I am submitting EOI for visa 189. I want to include my husband and my daughter in my current application and also claim 5 spouse points.
> 
> Hence, What should i select in 'client will be submitting a future application for dependents'.....Yes? or No?
> 
> i am confused. 'Future' application means currently my application will be without them??? i want to submit a joint application including my hubby n kid


Hi Maria,

You must make an Joint application.
'client will be submitting a future application for dependents' means that if someone is single who is anticipating marriage or someone who is engaged.
I am also an applicant of 189 and would really vouch that you hire an MARA agent if you can. It really makes the movement of documents fast.

All the best for your application.
Regards
DBS


----------



## fateh

killerjoe said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife has recieved an invitation to apply for visa, She got this based on her points that was accessed by ANMAC. I put on the application that she is a Registered Nurse (emergency) however anmac have downgraded that to registered nurse due to the references not being 100%. Its still says we allegible to work in australia. We still have time to send through the correct references and the new Letter Of Determination will be issued. The points given for being accessed by an Authority in a specific field is based upon whether it was succesful for the occupation specified? or is this a problem for when the visa is being processed?
> 
> Regards
> Killerjoe


Dear joe,
I am also a registered nurse and going to apply for 189 visa.can u please tell me hiw long anmac took to process ur wife's application and wen did u get ur LOD after submitting all the docs to anmac.secondly hav u applied for the visa by ur own or do u think an agent is of great help and lastly can u tell me if u got ur visa approved or waiting..and usually how long immi take to invite for eoi after submitting it..means what was the processing time for all the stages till visa approval..ur response will of great help as i am on the same way..thks in advance..


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi Everyone,

My Name is priyanka sharma. My husband is also applying for 189 subclass. We have few doubts.

1. Before Marriage, My Name was Priyanka Bharti. Now it is priyanka Sharma ( we have got it endorsed only on marriage certificate). whereas all my documents say Bharti only. should we mention this in the EOI for the question of "name change" ? or that is not required. If we have to mention that, then is marriage certificate a good enough of proof for name change...or is there any other document also that we need to produce to support the name change thing.

2. We have recently moved to Mumbai from Noida [ just 4-5 months back]. and staying on a rented apartment here. in the address column, do we need to fill this temporary address ? is it linked to Police clearacne certificate (PCC) in anyway ? or should we furnish the permanent address of Noida only ?? basically is it mandatory that you furnish the current address only even if it is not permanent ??

3. About PCC -- as we have recently moved to Mumbai, should we apply for PCC in mumbai only or we can also apply for the same in noida itself ? will police consider this short duration for providing PCC or is there any other process that we need to follow?

4. Spouse names are not endorsed on our passports. Is that a mandatory thing for PCC or is that required anywhere in this whole process? we have marriage certificate as a proof of relation.

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks
Priyanka


----------



## dbs

KaranSharma said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My Name is priyanka sharma. My husband is also applying for 189 subclass. We have few doubts.
> 
> 1. Before Marriage, My Name was Priyanka Bharti. Now it is priyanka Sharma ( we have got it endorsed only on marriage certificate). whereas all my documents say Bharti only. should we mention this in the EOI for the question of "name change" ? or that is not required. If we have to mention that, then is marriage certificate a good enough of proof for name change...or is there any other document also that we need to produce to support the name change thing.
> 
> 2. We have recently moved to Mumbai from Noida [ just 4-5 months back]. and staying on a rented apartment here. in the address column, do we need to fill this temporary address ? is it linked to Police clearacne certificate (PCC) in anyway ? or should we furnish the permanent address of Noida only ?? basically is it mandatory that you furnish the current address only even if it is not permanent ??
> 
> 3. About PCC -- as we have recently moved to Mumbai, should we apply for PCC in mumbai only or we can also apply for the same in noida itself ? will police consider this short duration for providing PCC or is there any other process that we need to follow?
> 
> 4. Spouse names are not endorsed on our passports. Is that a mandatory thing for PCC or is that required anywhere in this whole process? we have marriage certificate as a proof of relation.
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Priyanka


Such detailed queries ! Nice to see you are watchful.

I am too an applicant of visa under same category so I can answer it as per my awareness but plz get it re-confirmed.

Karan / Priyanka I would suggest you to get a MARA agent as this would save your time considerably.

1. Priyanka your marriage certificate is an adequate proof as it is an legal document. Moreover if I am not wrong Karan is the main applicant so your visas are dependent on his results. Do not worry about the docs before marriage.

2. You need to update the immigration dept. of your every change in address and job.They will inquire if they need to. Any utility bills are apt proof of that. When you stay at any place for one year you need PCC from the nearest police station. When you request for PCC it is in your interest that you even approach to the mumbai police.

3.Your PCC has to be from noida police because it is the place where you both have lived. ( PCC of main applicant is important )

4. Don't worry Karan cannot run away without you if your name is incorporated when application is made. If an main applicant's dependent fails to get visa on any ground say for e.g. medical, then the application itself is rejected.

Hope Karan's next passport is australian one and your name is affixed into that.

Kindly get is double check as I am on the same boat not a professional.

Bye 
All the best.
DBS


----------



## KaranSharma

Dear DBS,

Thanks very much for the detailed response. People like you make visiting this forum worthwhile. 
After your response i still have few doubts.

1. This is regarding address column in the visa application. should we furnish Bombay's address (which is a rental place and we have moved just 4-5 months ago) or should we furnish Noida's address (which again was a rental place and we spent a year there).

2. Do we need to submit PCC application in Mumbai passport office or noida passport office.

3. is there any connection between above 2 points. means should the address mentioned in the visa application should be same city from where you have obtained the PCC

4. is it mandatory that both of us (me and my husband) get the PCC done ? or it should be only done for the main applicant (my husband Karan).

5. Is there any such mandatory requirement that my name should be incorporated on my husband's passport and his name on mine. as currently we dont have our names endorsed on each other's passport. Someone told me that during PCC they will ask you to get it done (which means getting a new passport) and i am afraid that would take lot of time and might impact my application timelines. Please let me know if that is not mandatory.

Thanks very much once again to you and other people who have been spending their precious time in solving other's queries.

Cheers
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## redhotchilioreo

killerjoe said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife has recieved an invitation to apply for visa, She got this based on her points that was accessed by ANMAC. I put on the application that she is a Registered Nurse (emergency) however anmac have downgraded that to registered nurse due to the *references not being 100%*.
> Killerjoe


Hi Killerjoe,

I'm an RN as well and planning to have the ANMAC assessment done soon. Just want to clarify, what do you mean by references not being 100%?

Thanks and all the best for u and ur wife!


----------



## kksg

Hi Ganesh,

I m new to this forum and planning to migrate to Australia from India under subclass 189, had a confusion regarding point calculation would u be able to help me with that :

1. Ilets - 6 - 0points
2. Would be applying under SOL under 261312 - Developer programmer, with having 8 years of experience - 15points
3. age 30years - 30 points
4. Educational qualifications - MCA - 15points

this total comes out 60, do you think I can apply under subclass 189? If yes, how to get the state/ territory sponsorship to gain 5 more points?

thanks in advance for your support.



ganeshn83 said:


> I am residing in India at present. Actually I have 2 visas getting processed simultaneously. I am taking Medicals for 457 work visa on 25th, I thought perhaps I could take the Medicals for 189 on the same day as well.


----------



## btarroja

Hi,

With regards to the Skill Select Points for Age. What will happen if I get invited for VISA 189 when I am 39 years old but cannot complete the requirements until I am 40 years old. 

Will this be an issue because by the time I can complete all requirements, I will be 40 years (with 10 less points than age 39).

Thanks in advance.
-Bogs Tarroja


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi Everyone,

We have got the invitation to apply. now we have to make the payment of AUD 3060 as Visa Fee. I have a friend in austraila and I want to use her credit/debit card for this payment. I have few queries regarding this

- is it allowed that you use someone else's card for the visa fee payment
- if so, do we need to get any authorization letter 
- if yes, where and when do we submit this letter
- do you see any issues in doing this.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Dear Priyanka,

Yes, you can use anyone's credit card to make the payment. You do not need any authorization or anything as such. You just need to make the payment online and you are done. Nothing else required.



KaranSharma said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have got the invitation to apply. now we have to make the payment of AUD 3060 as Visa Fee. I have a friend in austraila and I want to use her credit/debit card for this payment. I have few queries regarding this
> 
> - is it allowed that you use someone else's card for the visa fee payment
> - if so, do we need to get any authorization letter
> - if yes, where and when do we submit this letter
> - do you see any issues in doing this.
> 
> Thanks
> Priyanka Sharma


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Dear Tarroja,

You can receive the invitation on the basis of 39 years of age but when you will apply the visa, you need to prove your claim at that point of time, so if you are already 40 by then, you'll loose the points.

I suggest you should go ahead ASAP as 189 gets processed very fast and you may have a chance of securing visa before you reach 40.

Best of luck!!



btarroja said:


> Hi,
> 
> With regards to the Skill Select Points for Age. What will happen if I get invited for VISA 189 when I am 39 years old but cannot complete the requirements until I am 40 years old.
> 
> Will this be an issue because by the time I can complete all requirements, I will be 40 years (with 10 less points than age 39).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> -Bogs Tarroja


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Dear KKSG,

Your points calculation seems fine. However, i just want to make a note of following things for you:
1. You need to have a score of 6 on each band for you to qualify. An average of 6 or any band less than 6 will not make you eligible.
2. Your experience should be more than 8 years at the time of applying, so if you are applying say in July, 2013 then you need to show that you have been working since June, 2005 or earlier.

Other than this, your points calculation is fine. Now for you to be eligible for 189, you need to score at least 60 points. Since you are already having those points, you can proceed and submit the EOI for 189. If you did not receive an invitation in the next round then you can apply for a State Sponsorship in a state where your occupation is in demand and once you'll receive a nomination, you will gain more 5 points. Although it will not matter much because as soon as you'll receive the nomination, you'll have to update your EOI and you'll receive the invite to apply for visa.

However, I want to inform you that your occupation has already reached its ceiling and you will have to wait till July, 1. Please go to SkillSelect and see Occupation Ceilings section under Reports tab.

Based on the updated SOL after July 1, you can apply for the EOI. It will also be a better option for you as the ceilings will be removed and the categories will be freshly opened.

Best of Luck.



kksg said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> I m new to this forum and planning to migrate to Australia from India under subclass 189, had a confusion regarding point calculation would u be able to help me with that :
> 
> 1. Ilets - 6 - 0points
> 2. Would be applying under SOL under 261312 - Developer programmer, with having 8 years of experience - 15points
> 3. age 30years - 30 points
> 4. Educational qualifications - MCA - 15points
> 
> this total comes out 60, do you think I can apply under subclass 189? If yes, how to get the state/ territory sponsorship to gain 5 more points?
> 
> thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## dewan

*Just received my invitation!*

Hello everyone! I have just received my invitation today. I need advice on following issues before I apply:

1. Do I have to have my Health checkup done before I apply and submit the report along with my application and payment or I will be asked to submit the Health report by my CO later on?

2. Same query about the Character/Police Verification report.

3. My wife has a document issued by her university saying that she has completed 4 years BBA and the entire curriculum was conducted in English. Does she still need to sit for IELTS and have a 4.5 score?

Regards
Dewan


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Dear Dewan,

You can do the medicals and police checks before submitting your application. But I suggest you go ahead for the visa application and wait for the CO to be assigned to your case and then once he'll ask, you can do it.

Yes, your wife still has to sit for IELTS and get the minimum required score.

Thanks,
Tariq



dewan said:


> Hello everyone! I have just received my invitation today. I need advice on following issues before I apply:
> 
> 1. Do I have to have my Health checkup done before I apply and submit the report along with my application and payment or I will be asked to submit the Health report by my CO later on?
> 
> 2. Same query about the Character/Police Verification report.
> 
> 3. My wife has a document issued by her university saying that she has completed 4 years BBA and the entire curriculum was conducted in English. Does she still need to sit for IELTS and have a 4.5 score?
> 
> Regards
> Dewan


----------



## MarkNortham

There may be ways other than the IELTS test for your wife to satisfy the Functional English requirement - see:

Functional English

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## dewan

MarkNortham said:


> There may be ways other than the IELTS test for your wife to satisfy the Functional English requirement - see:
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

Thanks for your kind reply. As per the point **evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English**, I already have the document from her university stating that her entire 4 years BBA was conducted in English. Is it OK enough?


----------



## 27272 - deactivated

Hi Friends,

Can I submit my EOI for 190 subclass ?

My calculation,
1. Age 29 - 30 points
2. Degree - 15 points
3. +5 yrs of experience - 10

I have positive skill assessment and overall IELTS 7.

My occupation is not listed in SOL but in CSOL, so I guess I can not go for 189 subclass.

Please please please help.

Regards
Akshay


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi All,

We have lodged the application and paid the fees also for 189 subclass. We have uploaded the documents also.

Need to know what is the next step now?? should we go ahead and get the medicals and Police clearance done ?

or should we wait for a case officer to be assigned first and only when he asks, we should go for medical and police verification?

Please suggest.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## Tariq.guroo

I suggest to apply for the police clearances now as that is a time consuming process in India. However, if your are doing your medical at an online centre then it will taken them just 2-3 days to send your medicals to DIAC, otherwise they are sent by courier which takes almost a week.

It takes around 6-8 weeks for the case officer to be assigned, so I suggest apply for police clearances now but wait for the medical till your CO asks.



KaranSharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have lodged the application and paid the fees also for 189 subclass. We have uploaded the documents also.
> 
> Need to know what is the next step now?? should we go ahead and get the medicals and Police clearance done ?
> 
> or should we wait for a case officer to be assigned first and only when he asks, we should go for medical and police verification?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Priyanka Sharma


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Akshay,

For 190, your occupation needs to be on the state sponsored list as well. Check with individual states on their sites and if your occupation is listed as green on anyone, you can go ahead.

Another thing, the SOL, CSOL and State Sponsored lists will all be refreshed on July 1, so maybe you'll get lucky.

Best of luck!!

Thanks,
Tariq



akshadaks said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can I submit my EOI for 190 subclass ?
> 
> My calculation,
> 1. Age 29 - 30 points
> 2. Degree - 15 points
> 3. +5 yrs of experience - 10
> 
> I have positive skill assessment and overall IELTS 7.
> 
> My occupation is not listed in SOL but in CSOL, so I guess I can not go for 189 subclass.
> 
> Please please please help.
> 
> Regards
> Akshay


----------



## 27272 - deactivated

Hi Tariq,

Thanks a lot for your reply.

Yes, only ACT has my occupation on their list for now, and they ask for IELTS 7 on speaking and can less on others. So I am appearing for IELTS again tomorrow.

As, my occupation is not on SOL, I can't go ahead for 189 subclass.

Correct me if I am wrong. I guess I can submit EOI for 190 subclass with my current score of 55 without IELTS and State nomination, and later update with latest IELTS score ??

Regards
Akshay

Regards
Akshay



Tariq.guroo said:


> Akshay,
> 
> For 190, your occupation needs to be on the state sponsored list as well. Check with individual states on their sites and if your occupation is listed as green on anyone, you can go ahead.
> 
> Another thing, the SOL, CSOL and State Sponsored lists will all be refreshed on July 1, so maybe you'll get lucky.
> 
> Best of luck!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tariq


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Akshay,

You can submit your EOI now but you'll not receive an invitation for 190 unless you meet the two following conditions:
1. Your get a total of 60 points at least.
2. You receive a nomination from ACT.

Since you are not meeting the IELTS requirements for ACT nomination yet, here is what you should do:
1. Write IELTS and get your required score.
2. Submit the EOI.
3. Apply for state nomination.

Then you'll have to wait till you receive state nomination from ACT and once you receive the nomination, you'll have to update your EOI to receive the invitation for applying visa.

Let me know if you have any further questions.

Thanks
Tariq



akshadaks said:


> Hi Tariq,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> Yes, only ACT has my occupation on their list for now, and they ask for IELTS 7 on speaking and can less on others. So I am appearing for IELTS again tomorrow.
> 
> As, my occupation is not on SOL, I can't go ahead for 189 subclass.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. I guess I can submit EOI for 190 subclass with my current score of 55 without IELTS and State nomination, and later update with latest IELTS score ??
> 
> Regards
> Akshay
> 
> Regards
> Akshay


----------



## 27272 - deactivated

Thanks for help, Tariq,

I have my IELTS speaking tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Thanks for help. Keep in touch.

Regards
Akshay



Tariq.guroo said:


> Akshay,
> 
> You can submit your EOI now but you'll not receive an invitation for 190 unless you meet the two following conditions:
> 1. Your get a total of 60 points at least.
> 2. You receive a nomination from ACT.
> 
> Since you are not meeting the IELTS requirements for ACT nomination yet, here is what you should do:
> 1. Write IELTS and get your required score.
> 2. Submit the EOI.
> 3. Apply for state nomination.
> 
> Then you'll have to wait till you receive state nomination from ACT and once you receive the nomination, you'll have to update your EOI to receive the invitation for applying visa.
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> Thanks
> Tariq


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi,

Thanks for the quick replies to all my queries. I am facing one problem after loding the application. Initially it was showing a link under each applicant to update the medical history. I have updated it for my husband and taken the print out of referral letter and medical history. then i logged out of my application. Today when i logged in, Those forms are not appearing. Neither my husband's form (for which i have already taken print out, so no worries for that one) nor my form. As you all suggested us to get the medicals done before CO asks for it, I dont know what to do now when the form is not appearing on the application. Please guide.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Just try again after sometime and if it's still not working, try contacting DIAC. It happens sometimes with their site.


----------



## M.observer

*189 application*

Hi Mark et al,

I read your interesting replies and exchanges on this forum. I would like to ask few questions regarding 189 application:

a. I received an invitation to EOI 4 weeks ago, currently reviewing the invitation to apply. I have 20 days to cmplete. I took TOELF a month ago, can it replace IELTS (=7.5)? Given further I have a professional degree (7 years) from Melbourne and a masters in USA.

b. I stated in my EOI years of experience = 8-10 corresponding to 15 pts. Since there is little time to ask my past employers to certify on my records, shall I go for less years? I learned lowering the EOI pts (current = 75) requires redo the EOI-to-invitation process.

c. Lastly, the health check can be sufficed quickly, but the character check will take long as I stayed in several countries in the past.

What should I do in this circumstance? Any advice you can give is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.
m.observer


----------



## M.observer

All again,

How long will it normally take to process an application towards visa, after the invitation, in reality and practice?

Thanks,
m.observer


----------



## Pheasantplucker

Hi Mark and all,
Some great stuff on here. I was just wondering if I could get a really basic timeline of events, contacts and rough costs for the following:
Myself (45), my wife (36), and our three boys(7,3, and 2) are looking to move to Australia from Ireland. I'm a qualified Community Mental Health Nurse (qualified RMN in 1993) with a degree and post grad qualifications, my wife is a qualified midwife (qualified RGN in 1998, qualified Midwife in 2009) again with degree. We are looking at North NSW up to as far as Brisbane ( brother-in-law living in North NSW so want to be within reasonable striking distance ). I know I would get no points for my age so my wife will probably be the visa applicant and the 189 seems to be the way to go rather than the 457 (please correct me if I'm wrong!). Any advice on the timeline of events for applying, pitfalls, recommendations of where in N NSW/South Queensland to locate, actual living in those areas, etc most appreciated! 
Kind regards.


----------



## vasug78

*migration to australia*

hey

am looking for migration to australia

am engineer with diploma . exp of 15 yrs


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi Everyone,

I have a question here. We have applied for 189 and waiting for Case officer to be assigned. In the meanwhile, my company is processing my business visa to travel to australia in next few days, whereas my husband would still be in India only.

Now we want to know that what is the procedure that we should follow in such cases... should we inform this to any department? can someone please list down the exact steps of doing so ? can my travel on business visa be a problem in our PR visa ? Please confirm....we are worried

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Karan -

See my response on the other thread where you posted this same question.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## balj

*Please help*

Hi,
I am new here and I would greatly appreciate any help/info regarding my situation. Please help 

-- I studied in Brisbane for a Masters degree, from 2007 to 2010. I completed the degree in 2009, but graduation was in March 2010. Being an idiot, I was unaware that the date of completion is the date I received my marks (i.e 2009) and not the graduation date (2010). As a result, my Temporary Residence 485 visa was refused (in July 2012 as I would later find out) - reason being I had applied later than six months after completion of degree.

-- Being even more of an idiot, the refusal email somehow fell through the cracks in my inbox and I remained blissfully unaware of the visa refusal until too late. This is what happened: 
-- I made plans to attend a family wedding, purchased tickets and reached BNE airport to board my plane and depart.
-- To my utter shock and horror, I was informed at the airport that I did not have a valid visa, and that I could leave but that I would be subject to a 3 year temporary re-entry ban.
-- I only realised later after leaving Aus that my visa had been refused in July and that I had overstayed till November, unaware of this decision.

So I now have a 485 visa refusal and a temporary reentry ban against my name. DIAC informed me that the ban only applies for a temporary visa and not for permanent visa applications.

I am now in the process of applying for a 189 visa through SkillSelect. I have 70 points, and received an invite on 1 July.

But now I am confused and torn. 
-- Will the 485 visa refusal impact on my 189 application? Do I have to declare up front that I was refused a visa? The character declaration while lodging the 189 visa does not have a relevant question where I can do that.
-- Regarding that same character declaration, there is a question on there that says "have you left a country in order to avoid being deported?"
How do I answer this? 
Technically the answer is No, as I was simply unaware that I was overstaying when I left.

I would be grateful if someone could help me. I have searched high and low and these forums seem like my best bet. Please help!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Balj -

The refusal will be considered as part of your immigration history, along with the overstay, however those will be balanced by the positive aspects of your case and how you qualify for the 189 visa. I think you're on the right track re: "have you left country..." question, however if you're asked anywhere whether you have ever had a visa cancelled or refused, or if you have ever held a Bridging Visa E (you may have been issued one at the airport prior to departure), you must answer correctly since they will have all this information on your immigration record.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## balj

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Balj -
> 
> The refusal will be considered as part of your immigration history, along with the overstay, however those will be balanced by the positive aspects of your case and how you qualify for the 189 visa. I think you're on the right track re: "have you left country..." question, however if you're asked anywhere whether you have ever had a visa cancelled or refused, or if you have ever held a Bridging Visa E (you may have been issued one at the airport prior to departure), you must answer correctly since they will have all this information on your immigration record.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thanks Mark 

Your reply just cut through all my confusion and is very welcome! So I'll go ahead and lodge my 189 application, and if the CO asks for form 80 I will explain my situation. Does that sound ok?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Balj -

Hard for me to say as I haven't seen your application  However, I would double check ALL questions on the application to make sure there are no questions re: cancel/refusal of any visa, and answer any of those correctly. It's highly likely they will ask for Form 80, so you can then provide the details there should they ask for this.

Best of luck with all!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Cookie

Hi Mark,

I am in the process of getting my skill assessment done and taking my IELTS for the 189 visa. I had 3 questions:

1. I have lived in the US at 3 different cities in the last 10 years and am currently in India (for the past 4+ years). Would I need a police verification for each of addresses in each of the cities I have lived in in the past 10 years. I want to know so that I get the process of getting that done for my US addresses right away, as it may take a whole lot of time.

2. My current employer is not comfortable to give a certificate with my jobs and responsibilities. I have this for my previous job, but need the years of experience in current job to qualify for more points. Can I just give a certificate from my current employer that confirms how long I have been working with the firm, my title, full-time employment etc without the job description in their certificate and can I separately attach a self-certified letter of my jobs and responsibilities? Is it worth it or should i go point-hunting elsewhere 

3. This query is specific to my qualification as an accountant. I read about some experiences posted on this forum of qualified Indian Chartered Accountants not being certified by CPA Australia under ANZSCO code Accountant (general) 221111 because of some disagreement about whether accounting theory is infact covered by an Indian Chartered Accountant in their study (which is mandatory for this ANZSCO code), so I am planning to apply under ANZSCO code Corporate treasurer 221212. Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance for your help

Regards
C


----------



## damirsaranovic

For all of you applied for 189 visa.
I just got response from CO that they do not expect results of current background checks till early next year.

Mark can you please confirm these informations if you have any info?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

That's the first I've heard of a delay that long. I can only assume that the flood of boat people into Australia has swamped the ASIO resources that do the background checks, hence the delay. Not a good situation for anyone.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## damirsaranovic

I don't know the reasons but part of response was that it is done by third party agencies and out of DIAC control.
Also from another source it seems this timeframe could be for high risk countries. I have a friend who has applied for 189 from EU country and got positive response back in less than 3 months (just 10 days ago).


----------



## captain kavs

Hello everyone, 
Thought will share some good news. I applied for 189 visa on 17th May 2013. My visa got granted today 12th August 2013    Im from India 

I want to thank this forum. Keep up the good job guys. Have a nice day!


----------



## 27272 - deactivated

captain kavs said:


> Hello everyone,
> Thought will share some good news. I applied for 189 visa on 17th May 2013. My visa got granted today 12th August 2013    Im from India
> 
> I want to thank this forum. Keep up the good job guys. Have a nice day!


Congrats !!!


----------



## cecilia28

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI today claiming for 8yrs+ work experience. I used my last year ACS results certifying 7yrs work expericience and I have not change job/company since ACS outcome. Now that I qualified for more points, I've indicated 8yrs expericience in my EOI. 

ACS Jun 2012 -- 7yrs & employed at company XY
EOI Aug 2013 -- 8yrs 1mo & still working with the same role at company XY

Pls let me know if this is acceptable or if I need to get my skills assessed by ACS again to claim 8yrs+.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarkNortham

Usually DIAC will come back and ask you to have any unassessed employer periods assessed, however if you are still working at the same company at the same job, the chances of them requesting this are very low. Usually the employer reference letter should cover it in these cases.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## cecilia28

thanks mark


----------



## tina7890

*189 or 887*

Hi Mark

I am currently a 487 visa holder since May 2013, but in August next year I will be having 60 points to apply for 189 visa. So, I wanted to seek your advise in regards to if I should wait till May 2015 to apply for 887 visa (I am working 35 hours per week since the time I got 487 approved) or should I apply for 189 visa in August next year. I want to go ahead with quicker option and money is not a problem. thanks!!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Tina -

My suggestion would be to wait until you are close to having 60 points for the 189 and re-assess the situation at that point. Migration laws and regulations frequently change, as do occupation lists and occupational ceilings, so to make the best choice, I believe you should wait until perhaps the first of July next year (regulation changes are often made on 1 July at the beginning of the fiscal year) and see what both options look like.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## tina7890

*887 or 189*

Hi Mark

Thanks for your quick response really appreciate that. But at the moment which visa's outcome is faster, 887 or 189 skillselect. With 189 if a person is having 60 points, then what one should opt for? 887 or 189?


----------



## tina7890

Hi Mark

Thanks for your quick response really appreciate that. But till date which visa application has got quick response? is it 887 or 189 skillselect with 60 points (Accounting)?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Tina -

My view would be that, all else being equal, the 887 would get faster processing since it's not affected by priority processing arrangements the way the 189 is. And the 189 at 60 points will end up in a pool with a lot of competition as accounting is a popular occupation for skilled migration. More here:

Client Service Charter

That being said, DIBP's processing time estimates are very rough estimates at best, and their published estimates can vary widely from the actual results.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## tina7890

*887 or 189*

Hi Mark

Thanks again for quick response. And this time around you solved my dilemma  really appreciated.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Tina -

Glad I could help - please do remember thought that I don't have your case info and can't give you specific migration advice as to qualifying and meeting the requirements for any particular visa - as I'm sure you know there are many requirements and factors for any visa and processing time alone is only one piece of a much larger puzzle.

Hope this helps, and best of luck with your migration!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## tina7890

Hi Mark

Currently I am 487 visa holder since May 2013 based on Accounting and as I am under 25 years of age, I got 10 points of my brother's sponsorship and furthermore I scored 7 bands in IELTS overall and individual score as well, so I got 10 points for that. But I then I will be turning 25 in August next year so I can pass 60 points for 189 visa skillselect. So that's what I was asking you, if based on this scenario, should I apply for 189 visa skillselect when I turn 25 (August 2014) or else should I wait till May 2015 to apply for 887 visa??


----------



## tina7890

Hi Mark

Sorry I should have been more precise. So currently I am 487 visa holder based on the points below (as applied before January 2013 the requirement was 65 points if one does not apply through skillselect)

Age 18-24 25 points
IELTS (7 bands) 10 points
Masters degree in Australia 15 points
Australian study requirement 5 points
Sponsored by relative in Designated 10 points
Area
Total 65 points

But then when I turn 25 next year the points for skillselect 189 visa will be as below:
Age 25-32 30 points
IELTS 7 bands 10 points
Masters in Australia (accounting) 15 points
Australian study requirement 5 points
Total 60 points

So Mark, based on this situation can you please suggest me, should I go for 189 skillselect or 887 visa?


----------



## farahani

Hi,
Is it possible that processing time of visa class 189 be less than 12 moths?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Farahani -

Yes, definitely possible - we've seen them go through in 4-6. All depends on the caseload of the Department at the time, and sometimes on external factors such as medical exam review and external security checks.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Cookie

Hi,

I've just received my positive skills assessment today - I know I have a long way to go (taking IELTS again this month to aim for a higher score), but always important to celebrate those small victories! 
I had a question regarding qualification and job experience. My positive skills assessment is for External Auditor. I do not intend to claim any points for work experience since my work experience is in Banking. I, however, hope to have 60 points without the work experience bit and do not plan to claim them on Skill select EoI. My question is - since there is a divergence between qualification and job experience, will that effect my application in case I get the invite to apply? How can I address this in my application incase you anticipate an issue?

Any inputs will be helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nero250

Hi Mark
Hope you are doing great. I had a query - I did my ACS assessment done in Feb-2012. I have the validity till Feb-15-2014. I have already submitted my EOI. If I get invitation before Feb-15-2014 will my old assessment still be considered for further PR application processing? I am considering the fact that I will be submitting application BEFORE the assessment expiry. Any thoughts?
Thnx.


----------



## Nassahe42

Hi Mark,

I am just doing some research on EOI before I apply. 

I am wondering in the case if you have a recognised Bachelor degree and a recognised postgraduate diploma, how much points would that get? Would it be 15 points or 15 +10 points?

The other thing is I have work experience of about 9 years from two jobs overseas in my home country. I have a certificate of service from my first job of 4 years. On my second job overseas, I am still technically employed with them as I am on unpaid sabbatical leave from them and have been working in Australia (third job) for the last 1 year. I have submitted my resignation with them overseas and their process might take another 6 months( I know it’s odd. That’s how it works over there). I don’t think they will be happy to provide me an employment reference. However, I have all my payslips for the last 5 years, my Letter of Employment Offer and Letter of Appointment and annual practising certificates. Would that be enough as evidence?

Really appreciate the help.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Nassahe42 -

Thanks for the questions. Re: points, you'll only get 15 points - you can only get 1 points score awarded for your qualifications.

Re: second job and lack of employer ref ltr, hard to say how that will be assessed. In cases where there is not a letter, DIBP sometimes contacts the company directly to confirm your employment and duties/tasks of the job. If no contact is available and no employer ref letter, that could be a problem, however each case is different so would have to evaluate that based on the actual facts & evidence available re: that employment.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Nassahe42 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I am just doing some research on EOI before I apply.
> 
> I am wondering in the case if you have a recognised Bachelor degree and a recognised postgraduate diploma, how much points would that get? Would it be 15 points or 15 +10 points?
> 
> The other thing is I have work experience of about 9 years from two jobs overseas in my home country. I have a certificate of service from my first job of 4 years. On my second job overseas, I am still technically employed with them as I am on unpaid sabbatical leave from them and have been working in Australia (third job) for the last 1 year. I have submitted my resignation with them overseas and their process might take another 6 months( I know it's odd. That's how it works over there). I don't think they will be happy to provide me an employment reference. However, I have all my payslips for the last 5 years, my Letter of Employment Offer and Letter of Appointment and annual practising certificates. Would that be enough as evidence?
> 
> Really appreciate the help.


----------



## Krish123

Hi Mark, 

If I get married after I was granted visa 189, is it possible to add my partner to the same visa?

Thanks in advance, 

Krish


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Krish -

No, you would need to sponsor your partner for a partner visa (309/100 if offshore, 820/801 if onshore). Note that as an Australian permanent resident, you must be "usually resident" in Australia in order to sponsor your partner for a partner visa - this essentially means that you normally reside in Australia and consider it your primary home - if you are offshore and lodge an offshore partner visa application and have been outside Australia for some period of time prior to lodging a partner visa, you may want to get professional assistance in establishing whether you meet the requirements of usually resident.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Krish123 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> If I get married after I was granted visa 189, is it possible to add my partner to the same visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Krish


----------



## Maggie-May24

You can't add someone to a 189 that's already been granted. You'd need to sponsor them for a partner visa.


----------



## Krish123

Thanks Mark. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Krish123

Thanks Maggie. Appreciate your help.


----------



## katani

Hi,

I want to apply for ACS skill assessment.
My qualifications are as follows:-
1. Bachelor in Computer Application
2. Masters in Computer Application
3. 7 years of work experience in IT as Software Engineer,Senior Software Engineer and Technical lead.
Out of total work experience 5 years in one company and 2 years in another company.

My question is that as my first 5 years are in same company , Do I have to provide responsibilities and references for each job position, as Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer or only one reference listing total will suffice.

regards,
Singh


----------



## naren.25jan

Hello Mark,

My 485 visa got refused under the fact that I had lodged the 485 application after the 6 months of my course completion. I have applied for MRT and I am currently under Bridging A. Me and my girlfriend came to Australia on a student visa and she is currently on her 485 visa. We have been living together for the past 2.5 years and we have a joint bank account since 2013. Having said that, we did not officially register our relationship under Australian Law. 

My girlfriend will be applying for the Skilled Independent Visa 189 in two months and she would like to add me as her dependent application where she being the main applicant. We are thinking to get married in few weeks and will that do any good in supporting 189 application since we don't want to go through the whole process of arranging documents to prove the one year de-facto relationship?

Also I have one more question, since I am on a Briding A visa, should "Schedule 3 criteria" come into play when I am included as a dependent applicant for the 189 visa?

My girlfriend currently have 70 points including the 5 points for the partner skills and her nominated occupation is Accounting.


----------



## awsum

Hello Mark

I received an invitation to apply for Skilled Independent Visa (189) on 28/11/2014 and the invitation expires on 27/01/2015. I put in my application on 01/12/2014 and paid the fees at the same time.

I notice that on SkillSelect, I'm still getting "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points" "Apply Visa". It is almost close to 2 months since I applied and paid but no CO has been assigned to me and ImmiAccount is saying "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you".

Should I be worried as my invitation is expiring 7 days from now and my SkillSelect account doesn't say processing? I am from Fiji and I have emailed the local Australian embassy here about two weeks ago but haven't received a reply from them. Is there a way to contact DIAC directly in Australia or the the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre? How long does it usually take for a CO to be assigned?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Naren -

Re: marriage, that would certainly be a good piece of relationship evidence (marriage cert), but you'll still need substantially more relationship evidence to document your relationship to DIBP even if married.

Re: Schedule 3, fortunately there are no Schedule 3 requirements for onshore 189 visas, however you would need to make sure you are not section 48 barred (Migration Act) from applying for a further visa onshore if you have been refused - suggest you have a migration agent look at the circumstances of your refusal (including what visa you were holding as of the date of refusal) to make sure you don't have a s48 issue re: further onshore visa application.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



naren.25jan said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> My 485 visa got refused under the fact that I had lodged the 485 application after the 6 months of my course completion. I have applied for MRT and I am currently under Bridging A. Me and my girlfriend came to Australia on a student visa and she is currently on her 485 visa. We have been living together for the past 2.5 years and we have a joint bank account since 2013. Having said that, we did not officially register our relationship under Australian Law.
> 
> My girlfriend will be applying for the Skilled Independent Visa 189 in two months and she would like to add me as her dependent application where she being the main applicant. We are thinking to get married in few weeks and will that do any good in supporting 189 application since we don't want to go through the whole process of arranging documents to prove the one year de-facto relationship?
> 
> Also I have one more question, since I am on a Briding A visa, should "Schedule 3 criteria" come into play when I am included as a dependent applicant for the 189 visa?
> 
> My girlfriend currently have 70 points including the 5 points for the partner skills and her nominated occupation is Accounting.


----------



## naren.25jan

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Naren -
> 
> Re: marriage, that would certainly be a good piece of relationship evidence (marriage cert), but you'll still need substantially more relationship evidence to document your relationship to DIBP even if married.
> 
> Re: Schedule 3, fortunately there are no Schedule 3 requirements for onshore 189 visas, however you would need to make sure you are not section 48 barred (Migration Act) from applying for a further visa onshore if you have been refused - suggest you have a migration agent look at the circumstances of your refusal (including what visa you were holding as of the date of refusal) to make sure you don't have a s48 issue re: further onshore visa application.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

Thanks for your clarification. I was on the Bridging A Visa at the time of my 485 refusal which was on the 06/01/2015. Since my Bridging A Visa is about to expire on 3/02/2015, I have applied for my MRT in order to buy some time. After the end of 3rd Feb, will I get the same Bridging A Visa?

If I get the Bridging A Visa after 3/2/2015, is it possible for me to lodge a valid dependent applicant with my girlfriend for the 189 visa?

Furthermore, the refusal notification letter that I had received from the immigration made no mention about "Section 48" , but instead, it stated as " The applicant did not satisfy the provisions of the Migration Regulations 1994"

Regards
Naren


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Naren -

If you were onshore on a bridging visa on the date your 485 was refused, then you are likely s48 barred from further onshore applications (including secondary applicant on a189 application) while onshore on this trip. If you lodge a valid MRT application within the time limits provided, your BVA should automatically be extended until 28 days after the MRT decision (or you withdraw your MRT application).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



naren.25jan said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for your clarification. I was on the Bridging A Visa at the time of my 485 refusal which was on the 06/01/2015. Since my Bridging A Visa is about to expire on 3/02/2015, I have applied for my MRT in order to buy some time. After the end of 3rd Feb, will I get the same Bridging A Visa?
> 
> If I get the Bridging A Visa after 3/2/2015, is it possible for me to lodge a valid dependent applicant with my girlfriend for the 189 visa?
> 
> Furthermore, the refusal notification letter that I had received from the immigration made no mention about "Section 48" , but instead, it stated as " The applicant did not satisfy the provisions of the Migration Regulations 1994"
> 
> Regards
> Naren


----------



## naren.25jan

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Naren -
> 
> If you were onshore on a bridging visa on the date your 485 was refused, then you are likely s48 barred from further onshore applications (including secondary applicant on a189 application) while onshore on this trip. If you lodge a valid MRT application within the time limits provided, your BVA should automatically be extended until 28 days after the MRT decision (or you withdraw your MRT application).
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark

Thanks again. I understand the sticky situation that I am in now. Is it possible for my girlfriend to add me as her dependent for the 189 when I am in offshore?

Regards
Naren


----------



## awsum

Hello Mark

I received an invitation to apply for Skilled Independent Visa (189) on 28/11/2014 and the invitation expires on 27/01/2015. I put in my application on 01/12/2014 and paid the fees at the same time.

I notice that on SkillSelect, I'm still getting "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points" "Apply Visa". It is almost close to 2 months since I applied and paid but no CO has been assigned to me and ImmiAccount is saying "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you".

Should I be worried as my invitation is expiring 7 days from now and my SkillSelect account doesn't say processing? I am from Fiji and I have emailed the local Australian embassy here about two weeks ago but haven't received a reply from them. Is there a way to contact DIAC directly in Australia or the the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre? How long does it usually take for a CO to be assigned?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Naren -

Yes, however you would not get a bridging visa as a result of that application, so you'd have to have some other visa to get back to Australia on unless you were waiting offshore until the 189 is decided.

Best,

Mark



naren.25jan said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Thanks again. I understand the sticky situation that I am in now. Is it possible for my girlfriend to add me as her dependent for the 189 when I am in offshore?
> 
> Regards
> Naren


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Awsum -

Sounds like the application was lodged from what you've said. SkillSelect often runs behind and sends messages even after you've applied for the visa. The important part is the "Processing" message from your ImmiAccount.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



awsum said:


> Hello Mark
> 
> I received an invitation to apply for Skilled Independent Visa (189) on 28/11/2014 and the invitation expires on 27/01/2015. I put in my application on 01/12/2014 and paid the fees at the same time.
> 
> I notice that on SkillSelect, I'm still getting "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points" "Apply Visa". It is almost close to 2 months since I applied and paid but no CO has been assigned to me and ImmiAccount is saying "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you".
> 
> Should I be worried as my invitation is expiring 7 days from now and my SkillSelect account doesn't say processing? I am from Fiji and I have emailed the local Australian embassy here about two weeks ago but haven't received a reply from them. Is there a way to contact DIAC directly in Australia or the the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre? How long does it usually take for a CO to be assigned?


----------



## naren.25jan

*Federal Appeal*

Hi Mark,

My MRT hearing has come for next month. I am planning to apply for Federal appeal after the MRT decision. Will I be getting the same Bridging A visa after lodging the Federal appeal?

In that case, is it possible for me to change my Bridging A to Bridging B and go offshore to apply for 189 along with my partner's application where me being the second applicant and she will be the on-shore main applicant?

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Naren.25jan -

You'll need to make a separate application for a new BV-A if your MRT case is unsuccessful. Re: BV-B, that decision is up to DIBP. Any BV-A holder can apply for a BV-B, however DIBP has the right to grant or refuse.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



naren.25jan said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> My MRT hearing has come for next month. I am planning to apply for Federal appeal after the MRT decision. Will I be getting the same Bridging A visa after lodging the Federal appeal?
> 
> In that case, is it possible for me to change my Bridging A to Bridging B and go offshore to apply for 189 along with my partner's application where me being the second applicant and she will be the on-shore main applicant?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## naren.25jan

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Naren.25jan -
> 
> You'll need to make a separate application for a new BV-A if your MRT case is unsuccessful. Re: BV-B, that decision is up to DIBP. Any BV-A holder can apply for a BV-B, however DIBP has the right to grant or refuse.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thanks for your reply Mark. If I am applying for to appeal to the Federal Court after the unsuccessful decision of MRT, would I not get the same Bridging Visa status? I am currently on Bridging Visa A.

Thanks
Naren


----------



## D.Hall

Hi there!

I have a strange case here. During ACS assessment there was one work experience that is 100% close to ICT. But was not assessed. So I prepared the documents for a review request. 
In the mean time my IELTS results came in and I lodged the EOI with confidence to update the EOI upon receiving the reviewed ACS results for the review request. And I received reviewed ACS but EOI invitation came in few hours earlier than that. 
Right now all I need is to update the ACS assessment reference number in EOI but there's no update option any more in skillselect since I have been invited to apply for visa. There's no change in points or what so ever. The only change is in the ref no.

How should I go about this? Should I proceed to apply for visa and send a signed statement indicating the change in ACS reference no?

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## D.Hall

Can someone please shed some light on my situation?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi D. Hall -

Happy to help - the critical language you need to consider in the 189 legislation is this:

_189.212
(1) At the time of invitation to apply for the visa:
(a) the relevant assessing authority had assessed the applicant's skills as suitable for the applicant's nominated skilled occupation; and
(b) the assessment was not for a Subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate) visa; and
(c) if the assessment specified a period during which the assessment was valid, and the period did not end more than 3 years after the date of the assessment - the period had not ended; and
(d) if paragraph (c) did not apply - not more than 3 years had passed since the date of the assessment._

My view would be that assuming the original ACS report was positive, there's no issue at all - lodge the visa application and also upload Form 1023 indicating a mistake in the test report number. If the original ACS was not positive, that gets a bit trickier, as you would need to determine the "time of invitation" - if that time was prior to the issuance of the 2nd ACS report, then you may want to wait for another invitation as a strict interpretation of 189.212 above could be that at the time of invitation, you did not have a positive skills assessment.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## D.Hall

*EOI submissin, invitation, ACS re-assessment*

Dear Mark,

Highly appreciate your feedback and advice. I had no intention of making a mistake or miusing systems or what so ever.



> (a) the relevant assessing authority had assessed the applicant's skills as suitable for the applicant's nominated skilled occupation;


Let me also be clear on ACS info.
First ACS application : positive and 5 points.Reassessment : positive and 10 points.The particular job experience which was not assessed First ACS results became acceptable in 2nd assessment. And it's not a new experience. But what I entered in EOI reflects this job experience and thus invitation was based on 10 points.

The following action took place nearly simultaenously. I lodged the EOI on 25th Feb and attempted to lodge ACS review on 25th but had a system issue from ACS side as mentioned. So there's a time lapse of few hours till they created the new ACS application for me. But they were very helpful and extremely prompt in replying and gave me the review results quickly.

Now, if exact timing matters, then ACS reassessment came to my email few hours later than EOI invitation. But when I see the dates on both letters, EOI invitation is dated 27th Feb where as ACS dated 26th Feb.

At the time of EOI loding, all I knew was that if I can provide concrete evidence to prove what's in EOI points (for each breakdown) then I shouldn't have an issue. But it's also my mistake for not knowing there was a invitation round scheduled for 27th Feb. I guess that's where I lost the time to update my EOI.

I want to look at it from every perspective. If given the chance I prefer to cancel this invitation and apply for another EOI immediately.
Am I still in safe side? Is there an email address to write to DIAB?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

That's a tricky issue - if you substitute the new ACS report, and the time on that is after the time of the invitation, then it could be ruled ineligible and out of time. I'd probably leave the original report in, and lodge both reports and a letter with the second report that indicates that you are including the second report for purposes of confirming the relevance of the additional work experience only. Otherwise, no way I know of to accelerate the process and decline an invitation other than waiting 60 days for it to expire.

The reason I think you're fairly safe with using the method above is that there is no particular requirement that all work experience for points be assessed by a skills assessor, only the requirement that the applicant have a positive skills assessment as of the time of invitation. In case DIBP disputes the relevance of non-assessed work experience, applicants are provided the opportunity to have it assessed while the application is being processed and DIBP will usually defer to the results of the assessor in these situations per policy. The only other risk I see is that if the second ACS report somehow nullifies or voids the first ACS report (and that's listed either on the second report or on the ACS website somewhere), that could cause a problem potentially.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



D.Hall said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> Highly appreciate your feedback and advice. I had no intention of making a mistake or miusing systems or what so ever.
> 
> Let me also be clear on ACS info.
> First application I loged in, results cater to 5 points.
> Reassessment, 10 points.
> The particular job experience is indicated in both assessments.
> But what I entered in EOI reflects this job experience and thus invitatino was based on 10 points.
> 
> The following action took place nearly simultaenously. I lodged the EOI on 25th Feb and attempted to lodge ACS review on 25th but had a system issue from ACS side as mentioned. So there's a time lapse of few hours till they created the new ACS application for me. But they were very helpful and extremely prompt in replying and gave me the review results quickly.
> 
> Now, if exact timing matters, then ACS reassessment came to my email few hours later than EOI invitation. But when I see the dates on both letters, EOI invitation is dated 27th Feb where as ACS dated 26th Feb.
> 
> At the time of EOI loding, all I knew was that if I can provide concrete evidence to prove what's in EOI points (for each breakdown) then I shouldn't have an issue. But it's also my mistake for not knowing there was a invitation round scheduled for 27th Feb. I guess that's where I lost the time to update my EOI.
> 
> I want to look at it from every perspective. If given the chance I prefer to cancel this invitation and apply for another EOI immediately.
> Am I still in safe side? Is there an email address to write to DIAB?


----------



## D.Hall

Dear Mark, 

Thanks for giving me a heads up. 
Well is it a matter of the time (hh:mm:ss) or date (dd-mm-yy)?

Both my assessments are positive. At the time of EOI lodging I had a positive assessment. However due to the mistake of adding a paticular work experience which was not assessed relevant, I intended for the immediate reassessment. 
The reasessment doesn't void or nullify any info in first results but accepting the said work experience. 

So as you mentioned then I will lodge an application with Form 1023.


----------



## MarkNortham

Sounds good - would specify that you are including the new ACS to show assessment of the additional work not approved in the first ACS only, and not to replace or substitute for the first one.

Best,

Mark



D.Hall said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> Thanks for giving me a heads up.
> Well is it a matter of the time (hh:mm:ss) or date (dd-mm-yy)?
> 
> Both my assessments are positive. At the time of EOI lodging I had a positive assessment. However due to the mistake of adding a paticular work experience which was not assessed relevant, I intended for the immediate reassessment.
> The reasessment doesn't void or nullify any info in first results but accepting the said work experience.
> 
> So as you mentioned then I will lodge an application with Form 1023.


----------



## D.Hall

Hi Mark,

I went through your suggestions once again, including the one in the other thread. If I understand correctly, I don't think I need to fill form 1023 as I am keeping the original ACS ref no in the visa application. Because as you have advised, I see that I am in line with the second scenario. Which is,



> If the original ACS was positive but didn't support all work you're claiming for, probably still OK as above, as having ACS support all work that points are claimed for is not a requirement (can be assessed later if DIBP has an issue, etc)


So,
+ EOI is submitted with a positive ACS assessment
+ EOI is submitted with the particular work experience which was not assessed by preliminary ACS assessment
+ Before EOI invitation I have lodged ACS review-request of this work experience
+ I have valid documents to support my claim for that particular work experience 
+ ACS has re-assessed that work experience to be relevant

Thus do I still have to fill form 1023?



> Hi D. Hall -
> 
> Thanks - answered on the other thread you posted it on - in short, if the initial ACS was positive and supported all points you are claiming, then you may want to lodge and correct the ACS reference number with Form 1023. If the original ACS was positive but didn't support all work you're claiming for, probably still OK as above, as having ACS support all work that points are claimed for is not a requirement (can be assessed later if DIBP has an issue, etc). However if initial ACS was negative, then things are trickier (see other post for more).
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

Sorry - juggling multiple threads on the board plus our email thread. If you intend to submit the second ACS only for purposes of justifying the additional work experience, then you would not need to lodge Form 1023. However please understand that anonymous forums like this are no place for specific migration advice, and I would need to review your documents and circumstances in detail to give you any specific advice for your case. Given the thousands of dollars at stake if an application goes wrong, and the extremely high level of detail of the migration laws and regulations, it's simply not possible to give detailed case advice (especially about skilled visas, one of the most complex classes of visas) without seeing source documents and getting a lot more details.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



D.Hall said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I went through your suggestions once again, including the one in the other thread. If I understand correctly, I don't think I need to fill form 1023 as I am keeping the original ACS ref no in the visa application. Because as you have advised, I see that I am in line with the second scenario. Which is,
> 
> So,
> + EOI is submitted with a positive ACS assessment
> + EOI is submitted with the particular work experience which was not assessed by preliminary ACS assessment
> + Before EOI invitation I have lodged ACS review-request of this work experience
> + I have valid documents to support my claim for that particular work experience
> + ACS has re-assessed that work experience to be relevant
> 
> Thus do I still have to fill form 1023?


----------



## ksk2015

Hi Mark,

I am in a similar situation. I am married and planning to apply for EOI. If I do not include my wife in the application would she still have to undergo the medicals.

I am excluding her from the application as she is pregnant and I do not want to wait till August for her to undergo the medicals as my ACS would be expiring in December. 

Please advise.

Thanks.
KSK2015


----------



## ksk2015

ksk2015 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I am in a similar situation. I am married and planning to apply for EOI. If I do not include my wife in the application would she still have to undergo the medicals.
> 
> I am excluding her from the application as she is pregnant and I do not want to wait till August for her to undergo the medicals as my ACS would be expiring in December.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.
> KSK2015


Hi Mark,

To add to my last post, I am applying for the visa subclass 189.

Thanks,
KSK2015


----------



## Maggie-May24

Your wife will still need to complete the medical as a non-migrating dependent. So it seems it makes little difference if you indicate she will be migrating or not. It would be far less expensive to include her in your 189 vs. paying later for a separate visa for your wife and dependent child.


----------



## ksk2015

Maggie-May24 said:


> Your wife will still need to complete the medical as a non-migrating dependent. So it seems it makes little difference if you indicate she will be migrating or not. It would be far less expensive to include her in your 189 vs. paying later for a separate visa for your wife and dependent child.


Hi,

Thanks for the quick response. So, it makes sense to include her as part of the 189 subclass visa as migrant. The next question is should we wait until she delivers and include the baby or I can proceed with EOI.

Thanks,
KSK2015


----------



## kllee1983

Hi,

My Profile: 
Age: 32 (30 points)
English language: IELTS 6 (0 points)
Qualification: Oversea Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Skilled Employment: 10/15 dependings on DIAC

I got my ACS results today certifying 7yrs & 8mths work experience up until Feb 2015 excluding 2 yrs experience that had been deducted. 

I intend to submit EOI now but I'd like to claim maximum points for skilled employment which is 15 points by having 8 years of relevant working experiences. 

Please advise if this is okay? 

Secondly, my wife haven't appear for IELTS test, can i submit EOI now without including her but only add her in during the VISA processing in case i got invited to apply. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maggie-May24

If ACS have assessed you as having 7 years 8 months, then claiming anything over that would be very unwise as DIBP will follow the ACS assessment and your visa would be refused.

I believe your wife can do her IELTS at any time, it doesn't need to be valid at the time of invitation or application. But I'm not 100% sure of that.


----------



## kllee1983

Thanks Maggie.I guess i'll have to wait. 
ACS certified that my experience AFTER June 2007 to date can be claimed as skilled employement. To claims maximum points, is it safe to submit EOI on June before the June invitation round? Or i must wait till July ?



Maggie-May24 said:


> If ACS have assessed you as having 7 years 8 months, then claiming anything over that would be very unwise as DIBP will follow the ACS assessment and your visa would be refused.
> 
> I believe your wife can do her IELTS at any time, it doesn't need to be valid at the time of invitation or application. But I'm not 100% sure of that.


----------



## rajayasir

Hi Mr. Mark,

i need your guidance with my ACS assessment.

Brief about my points:
Age: 32 years and 5 months (*30 points*)
IELTS: 6 Each (0 Points)
Overseas Employeement: 5years+ (*10 points*)
Qualification: Graduate BS(CS) Hons. (*15 points*)

Last year i have lodged the assessment through ACS under ANZSCO(135112) ICT Project manager(experience claimed from DEC-05 till date). At that point of time they have considered the experience after DEC-07 to MAR-14. That compiles to over all (6Yr 4mth)out of (8Yr 4 mth).
Now i want to reassess my professional experience under different ANSCO (ICT System administrator) through ACS. Considering this new profession i also want to include more experiences.
1- Experience related to this new ANSCO form Jan 2003 to NOV-2005. As that experience was not related to ICT Project manager.
(*Q: can i add this in my new application, and get it assessed under new ANZSCO?)*
2- I am now working in same organization and want to include this additional 1 year(form Mar-14 to Mar-15). i have to provide the new reference letter.
*Q: that letter is from same organization but have to add more work experience related to the new ANSCO.*
3- Do i have to provide new reference letters from my employers. Considering the new profession i am applying.*(total:3 previous organizations already agree to provide me the related letters)*

I hope i have briefed my case and need your guidance over this. thanking you in advance for your consideration.

BR//
Yasir


----------



## srismiley

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ram -
> 
> I would include a cover letter with the situation describing the medical situation and your intention to add her later. For a PR visa, she must have medical tests too even if she is not accompanying you, so my guess is that even if you lodge within the 60 day period (required or your invitation expires), the application may be put on hold until your wife gives birth and can complete the medical tests. Best to lodge your visa application on time and explain the circumstances, then take advice from your Case Officer as to how to handle things. Partner visa vs 189 would probably not make a difference - your wife would need to complete her medicals for either visa as they're both PR.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi,

Does a Health undertaking of my wife who is pregnant for which she cannot complete her chest X-ray has any impact on the processing timelines like, putting the application on hold or delaying for some other reasons, of our 189 Visa application ?

Pls let me know,

Thanks
Riahk


----------



## rajayasir

rajayasir said:


> Hi Mr. Mark,
> 
> i need your guidance with my ACS assessment.
> 
> Brief about my points:
> Age: 32 years and 5 months (30 points)
> IELTS: 6 Each (0 Points)
> Overseas Employeement: 5years+ (10 points)
> Qualification: Graduate BS(CS) Hons. (15 points)
> 
> Last year i have lodged the assessment through ACS under ANZSCO(135112) ICT Project manager(experience claimed from DEC-05 till date). At that point of time they have considered the experience after DEC-07 to MAR-14. That compiles to over all (6Yr 4mth)out of (8Yr 4 mth).
> Now i want to reassess my professional experience under different ANSCO (ICT System administrator) through ACS. Considering this new profession i also want to include more experiences.
> 1- Experience related to this new ANSCO form Jan 2003 to NOV-2005. As that experience was not related to ICT Project manager.
> (Q: can i add this in my new application, and get it assessed under new ANZSCO?)
> 2- I am now working in same organization and want to include this additional 1 year(form Mar-14 to Mar-15). i have to provide the new reference letter.
> Q: that letter is from same organization but have to add more work experience related to the new ANSCO.
> 3- Do i have to provide new reference letters from my employers. Considering the new profession i am applying.(total:3 previous organizations already agree to provide me the related letters)
> 
> I hope i have briefed my case and need your guidance over this. thanking you in advance for your consideration.
> 
> BR//
> Yasir


Any help. ...from someone


----------



## ksk2015

Hi,

The EOI application asks for employment history for last 10 years, my first employment starts from Jan 2009, however ACS reports states it only considers from Jan 2011. So, the question is should I include my original employment date as per my joining letter or the date from which the ACS is considering it.

Please help.

Thanks,
KSK


----------



## Maggie-May24

You can include it all but split it into two parts:

Jan 2009 - Jan 2011 = Non-Relevant (doesn't count for points)
Feb 2011 - June 2015 = Relevant (counts for points)


----------



## ksk2015

Maggie-May24 said:


> You can include it all but split it into two parts:
> 
> Jan 2009 - Jan 2011 = Non-Relevant (doesn't count for points)
> Feb 2011 - June 2015 = Relevant (counts for points)


Maggie, Thanks ! This was helpful


----------



## ksk2015

Hi Maggie,

Another question, I am not sure whether to include my partner in this application so can I select "No" for "Would the client be accompanied with the client's partner in future application" . Once I get the invitation letter if I want to include her during the immigration, can I explain the change of circumstances to the case officer. 

I am currently not including her as we are expecting in couple of months. So would like to include her along with the baby but would like to apply ahead to be in the pool and sort the passport issues for them in the meanwhile.

Please suggest.

Thanks,
KSK


----------



## sahil.dhiman85

*Help on my case- Subclass 189- Mechanical Engineers*

Hii All,

I need an expert comment on my case.

Age- 30 Yrs (30 Pts)
Education- B.Tech Mechanical (15 Pts)
IELTS 8/ PTE 80- 20Pts

Total- 65 Pts

I have 2 yrs of experience in Citibank as Universal Banker and 2.5 Yrs into my own start up in Real Estate Consulting. So no relevant experince with my education (B.Tech).

Below are my queries:

1) In order to apply for PR which subclass should i apply 189 or 190, discussed with many and analysed that 189 would be better, as it doesnt require any nomination and Mechanical Engineer is in the SOL list, plz advice.

2) I know i can have +ve ECA even without claiming Experience, bcoz Engineers Australia doesnt necessarily need you to have experience. Plz advice if i am correct or not

3) What are the chances to get EOI +ve with 65 pts and +ve ECA, bcoz as i dont have relevant experience with my Btech, i am not claiming pts for it, but will DIBP approve my case or not. They might say that person with 0 relevant exp. is not a skilled professional and might reject my file.

Plz advice that will i get invitation to apply without experience or not.

Help needed....


----------



## beireefer

sahil.dhiman85 said:


> Hii All,
> 
> I need an expert comment on my case.
> 
> Age- 30 Yrs (30 Pts)
> Education- B.Tech Mechanical (15 Pts)
> IELTS 8/ PTE 80- 20Pts
> 
> Total- 65 Pts
> 
> I have 2 yrs of experience in Citibank as Universal Banker and 2.5 Yrs into my own start up in Real Estate Consulting. So no relevant experince with my education (B.Tech).
> 
> Below are my queries:
> 
> 1) In order to apply for PR which subclass should i apply 189 or 190, discussed with many and analysed that 189 would be better, as it doesnt require any nomination and Mechanical Engineer is in the SOL list, plz advice.
> 
> 2) I know i can have +ve ECA even without claiming Experience, bcoz Engineers Australia doesnt necessarily need you to have experience. Plz advice if i am correct or not
> 
> 3) What are the chances to get EOI +ve with 65 pts and +ve ECA, bcoz as i dont have relevant experience with my Btech, i am not claiming pts for it, but will DIBP approve my case or not. They might say that person with 0 relevant exp. is not a skilled professional and might reject my file.
> 
> Plz advice that will i get invitation to apply without experience or not.
> 
> Help needed....


Hello Sahil,

Any updates about your case yet? did you apply? kindly share timeline.


----------



## sammyjoshy

I have issue regarding 189 visa that I applied on 12th August 2015. I applied 189 visa, where my wife is a main applicant who is offshore. and I am a secondary applicant who is onshore (I am on bridging visa for 485). 

Do I get an automatic bridging visa for 189? Do I need to contact Immi. for approving my visa or something else?

Thank


----------



## SaiK

*Immigration requirements*

Hi Mark,

Greetings!

Its my immense pleasure to meet you here. And have gone through your suggestions and answers for the queries related to Australia immigration.

I am a Oracle DBA, from INDIA, having 8 years 3 months of experience.Have given my IELTS exam last month(july 2015) with L-7.5, R-7.5,W-6,S-6 and overall score 7.

Request you to let me know,if i am eligible for the Skilled nomination of any of the state and also for the SKilled Migrant Visa.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Sai G.


----------



## nagaraj02

Dear All,

my EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.

Points : 80 (75 + 5 Partner skill)
ANZCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE Score: L90/R87/S90/W90 (Overall: 90)
Spouse PTE: L63/R60/S83/W61 (Overall: 63)

EOI Submitted: 13Nov-2015

Invitation: Waiting


Thanks for your information in-advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Nagaraj


----------



## Maggie-May24

nagaraj02 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> my EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.
> 
> Points : 80 (75 + 5 Partner skill)
> ANZCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE Score: L90/R87/S90/W90 (Overall: 90)
> Spouse PTE: L63/R60/S83/W61 (Overall: 63)
> 
> EOI Submitted: 13Nov-2015
> 
> Invitation: Waiting
> 
> Thanks for your information in-advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Nagaraj


With 80 points, you'd likely get an invitation next round. Make sure you're confident of your points though - 80 points is a high total and calculating incorrectly can be an expensive error.


----------



## nagaraj02

Maggie-May24 said:


> With 80 points, you'd likely get an invitation next round. Make sure you're confident of your points though - 80 points is a high total and calculating incorrectly can be an expensive error.


Thanks for your information. The points are distributes as below. My EOI is submitted with 80 points by Immigration agent.

Age: 30 points
Educational Qualification: 15 points
Work Experience: 10 points
PTE-A: 20 points
Spouse Partner ACS: 5 points
=======
Total = 80 points

Thanks & Regards,
Nagaraj


----------



## spuri79

Have a quick question, I am currently in process of filing my 189 visa. My questions is:

1) I got my education assessment done from ACS for Software Engineer and it got assessed equivalent to Masters AQF. However, my bachelors did not get assessed, even though i had sent both bachelors and masters (Bachelors in Commerce + Master in compter application) documents to ACS. I am guessing this would be because they consider the higher education.

In EOI i just mentioned Masters as that was the one for which my degree was assessed and am claiming 15 points.

Now while filing 189 visa, how do i put my bachelors degree, should i put it as OTHER and mention degree or should i put it as BACHELORS??


----------



## jundi

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mathew -
> 
> It depends on what the EOI mistakes were and, most importantly, whether they affected your points test score that qualified you for the invitation(s).
> 
> Generally, if you determine you have a significant mistake on your EOI after you receive an invitation, you should decline the invitation and immediately correct your EOI. This is because when an invitation is issued, the important info in your EOI Is locked and cannot be updated until the invitation or declined. This is true for any invitation issued to you based on your EOI.
> 
> At this point if your 2nd invitation has been issued and your EOI contains significant mistakes, you may want to consider declining the invitation and attempting to update the EOI. If this is the 2nd invitation and you decline it, you will not receive another invitation on this EOI, so probably best to withdraw it and lodge a new one. There is nothing to prevent you from doing this, and you're not "banned" from doing so if you do not accept earlier invitations. You can find complete contact info for DIAC on Department of Immigration & Citizenship[/url] or check on the correspondence you've been sent if they are giving you specific contact information to manage your invitations/EOI/etc.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

I received a 189 invite today[Feb 3rd] asking me to respond within 60 days. This is when I realized that I had made a terrible mistake in my EOI. I have mentioned my equivalent work experience as 3years [5 points] thus reaching 60 points in total. I will complete 5 years [rquivalent to ACS apporoved 3years] at my current employer only on March 14th. 

Since March 14th in within the 60day period in which to respond to the invite, can I go ahead and respond? Or do you think I should "decline" the invite, update the EOI and wait for 2nd invite?

How can I decline an invite?

Thank you.


----------



## uqraza2

Need advise from Seniors and all other members,

Currently, I am doing my PhD from one of good Australian university ( currently on 574 visa with my wife).

i believe that, we have two pathways to apply for 189 visa.

First Pathway if i am main applicant
------------------
Education
BS in electronics engineering (SOL)
Master in Electrical and Electronics Engineering 
PhD in Electrical Engineering (Currently enrolled).
Experience

1.9 years Lab Engineer at a university
1 year Lecturer at University 

Problem is that, EA doesn't consider university teaching and paid Phd duration as engineering work experience!
So points will be like this if i am the main applicant age 30, education 15, IELTS 10, (i am not how i can get 5 point as my wife have qualification as given below?)

Second Pathway if my wife is main applicant
------------------

My wife did her PhD in chemistry.

Education:

BS hons in Chemistry (Comes under cSOL)
MS lead to PhD in Chemistry

Work Experience.
(Jan. 2011 to Feb 2016) Research assistant on part time basis (20 hours per week)

So points will be like this if am the main applicant 
age 30
education 20,
IELTS 10 (if she work hard and it woks then)

But chemistry does't come under SOL.

I am looking for advise to seek the right pathway to choose the Australian PR on 189 or 190.


----------



## Shrimp on the Barbie

Hello peeps!! 

Would be really grateful, if you guys could answer a very simple query. 

I am eligible to apply as a 233914 Engineering Technologist. I am a recent graduate from a reputed U.K. university. I have got 60 points, at the moment, including positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia. It's been 3 months since graduation. It's amazing, that there is no minimum work experience requirement. However, I have been working in the finance industry (non-relevant sector) post-graduation (for the last 2 months). Hence, there is a mismatch. I'm just wondering, would my current job affect my 189 visa application, considering that I'm applying under Engineering Technologist, but currently doing non-Engineering work? 

Cheers!


----------

